# What chest exercises do you do to add mass!!!



## Pumpshock86 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all, as the title sas basically, ive been training for around 6 years on & off....all though im fairly strong for my weight i can never seem to put much mass on my chest region.

My diet has always been fine for building muscle and i always build muscle in other areas quite quickly, also as my chest does not seem to grow that quick my abs are nealry level with my chest now.

Am i doing something wrong, could i change my exercises or reps etc

I weight 77kgs, on average i flat bench 1st set 80kg x 10. 2nd 90kg x 10 3rd 100 x fail, some days i lift 10kg more...for some reason lol

Pretty much same for incline & decline give or take 5kgs

Then i do slighty inclined flys with 22.5kg x10, 25kg x10 & 27.5kg x10 or fail

So all in all 4 exercises on chest. Sometimes go light weights on peck deck, 3 sets of fail....If i feel as though i have a bit left to give

Any help would be appreciated :beer:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Try swapping to dumbells, and going as heavy as you can for 4 sets of 8. Flat, incline and decline.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

You say your 3rd set 100 kg to failure how many you actual doing,

what you could try once you done you 3rd set do another 3 sets with your 100kg.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DB flyes and dips


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Dumbell Bench Press worked well, if you find you can press the heaviest dumbells in your gym dont be afraid to do some flys first to tire out the area.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The NO.1 way to add mass to your chest is to bicep curl a pint of lager 3 sets of 10 pints. do this every night for a few months you will have a chest jordan will be proud of.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Weighted dips


----------



## Pumpshock86 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks all, weighted dips is something ive never even thought of doing for my chest...thought it was just a tri exercise :-S, also when i say failing i mean somtimes i will complete my set of 10 on 100kg, sometimes i will add 10kgs then do as many reps as poss, and then on off days ill struggle to complete 10reps on 100kg.

Ive seen a couple of blokes at my gym doing drop sets on there chest.....wonder if this would add to mass...i always get confused with drop sets as ive been told by some that it helps tone, then by others it adds mass..Dont know who to believe at my gym. Personal trainers there aint any help as they wont say a word to you unless you pay them their ridiculous hourly fee for a tiny bit of info per session with them.

I feel as though ive been wondering around a gym for far too long now not really getting the best out of my exercises. Rant over lol

any help is much appreciated, cheers all


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Just get bigger your chest will grow.

Let us know how much it lags when you weigh above 100kg and bench 4 plates for reps.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/24662-best-chest-building-exersise.html Tons of opinions on there too mate.

I like incline pressing and dips at the moment.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I mainly stick with, flat and incline BB press and DB press. I find mixing these around pretty much does the job for me.

I tend to do four weeks heavy 5x5 then every fifth week high rep moderate weight.

It not very sophisticated or advanced but I've found I do okay with it.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

get stronger, keep a logbook and beat last weeks weights.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Stick with the basics - squat, bench press and DL, add 2.5kg each week, eat loads and rest loads. Check your form with your benching as this may be the cause of your lack of progress.


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

i had a weak chest... spent a while building it. I find the hardest part to build is the upper chest near collar bone and the inside pec. dont lift too heavy and remember to squeeze your chest muscles during the exercise, force the blood into the muscle!!

Try exercises like bench press, flat, incline and decline. Then some cable flys, i prefer cable flys over dumbbell flys. Maybe some close handed press ups at home, that builds chest muscles... find it easy? put your legs on an higher object that will increase the difficulty of the press up.

Go for about 8-10 reps roughly


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Your first set should be where you push the heaviest weight, not the last.

Lift big, eat big, your chest will get big.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

> ]Your first set should be where you push the heaviest weight' date= not the last.
> 
> Lift big, eat big, your chest will get big.


disagree with that. You should treat the 1st and 2nd sets as warm ups, then hit your last set heavy and hard till failure. Lifting the heaviest weight 1st can end in injury as your muscles havent been stretched or worked and are cold.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Pumpshock86 said:


> thanks all, weighted dips is something ive never even thought of doing for my chest...thought it was just a tri exercise :-S, also when i say failing i mean somtimes i will complete my set of 10 on 100kg, sometimes i will add 10kgs then do as many reps as poss, and then on off days ill struggle to complete 10reps on 100kg.
> 
> Ive seen a couple of blokes at my gym doing drop sets on there chest.....wonder if this would add to mass...i always get confused with drop sets as ive been told by some that it helps tone, then by others it adds mass..Dont know who to believe at my gym. Personal trainers there aint any help as they wont say a word to you unless you pay them their ridiculous hourly fee for a tiny bit of info per session with them.
> 
> ...


Drop flys will tear up so many muscle fibres in your chest area,. Its the diet that counts


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Squats.......


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> disagree with that. You should treat the 1st and 2nd sets as warm ups, then hit your last set heavy and hard till failure. Lifting the heaviest weight 1st can end in injury as your muscles havent been stretched or worked and are cold.


Ok, how about treating the warm up sets as exactly that...warm up sets! Your heaviest set should be the one where you have the maximum number of muscle fibres available so you can push the maximum amount of weight, i.e your first working set. Thats science dude, and not of the bro type.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Reading your post again Clubber I actually think we're trying to say the same thing. 1st working set should be the heaviest.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe u got super set flies of some kind wiht db presses, or preexaust. agree with getting the blood in there to really stretch the fascia out,. as for the drop sets i think really they wll give u some size, but will target endurance more and hit the glycotic fast fibers which have potential for growth also. ccould well be talkin out my ass there, but thats how i remember it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> Ok, how about treating the warm up sets as exactly that...warm up sets! Your heaviest set should be the one where you have the maximum number of muscle fibres available so you can push the maximum amount of weight, i.e your first working set. Thats science dude, and not of the bro type.


errm, no.

say i was training chest, why would i go into a gym and straight away go on the incline bench and push out my heaviest lift 1st?

Im currently lifting near or over 286lb on a incline bench, last set. If i was to lift that weight on a cold chest without any warm up sets i wouldnt take long before i pulled or strained something and caused injury to myself. Thats not just science, thats common sense. Bro

watch and learn;

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-1.htm


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

For me Barbbell bench added strength, but dumbbell presses imo are best for mass


----------

